# Suche einen Diablo3 Gästepass



## Froug (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Diablo 3 Gästepass, weil ich im moment kein Geld habe, um mir die Vollversion zu kaufen, und erst gerne wissen würde, ob das Spiel auch flüssig genug auf meinem PC läuft.
Wenn mir jemand dabei behilflich sein könnte mit einem Gästepass, wäre ich dieser Person sehr, sehr dankbar. 
Und, die Person bekäme natürlich, sobald ich die Vollversion habe, einen Code zurück. 

Lg, Froug


----------



## Mayestic (30. Mai 2012)

Wenn dein Gesuch noch aktuell ist schreib mir ne PM, ich versuch mal öfter hier reinzuschaun 
Heute spinnt das Battle.net ehh rum und kickt andauernd die Spieler, lässt nicht alle rein oder garkeinen ^^ 
Totales Chaos und in den Foren rennen Rudelweise " mimimis " rum und haten.


----------



## Mayestic (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hab keine mehr. Alle weg. Viel Spaß euch.


----------

